# which car has three large back seats? for kids car seats



## babydays (9 Apr 2008)

Looking for a car that can take three children's car seats beside eachother. 

Not looking for a 7 seater, just something that can do the above and has a good sized boot. Don't want a very big car - just big boot and *3 kid's seats in back*! 

Other issue is that it will be 2nd hand  - cash budget of 10K tops. Which *makes of car* don't give (too many!) problems?

Have been warned off Fiat (liked the size of the Multipla), Opel (have a Zaphira that only gives trouble), Renault.

Which cars are *reliable* - particularly 2nd hand. 

How much *mileage* should I be looking for (realistically?).


----------



## HappyBudda (9 Apr 2008)

Citroen xara picasso?


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2008)

Mazda 5 gets good reviews too.


----------



## babydays (9 Apr 2008)

Both look fantasic but over budget with the picasso coming in at the lowest (on cbg.ie) at E14,000 and the Mazda at 21K!

Will edit my post to say I have just 10K to spend!


----------



## efm (9 Apr 2008)

Have a look at the Skoda Octavia?  Lovely car, plenty of room and very comfortable in the back.

I have read that people have been able to get three baby seats into the back but haven't seen it myself - the boot is big too!

Check this link for Carzone to give you a list for around 10k but less than 45,000 miles


----------



## Mr2 (9 Apr 2008)

Babydays, your going to have to give in on something! If you want 3 kids seats in the back and a big boot your going to have to have a big enough car.

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]

Here is three good ones, I'd prob go with the camry out of these, but good cars, reliable, cost of service would be ok, last for ever, leather on most for spills and babies getting sick etc.


----------



## Staples (9 Apr 2008)

Not all cars have three diagonal cross-over style seats belts in the back.  Some have just an aircraft style belt in the middle.  

This might suffice if one of the seats is for an older child but it's something to bear in mind.


----------



## YouNeek (9 Apr 2008)

Staples said:


> Not all cars have three diagonal cross-over style seats belts in the back.  Some have just an aircraft style belt in the middle.
> 
> This might suffice if one of the seats is for an older child but it's something to bear in mind.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seat_belt#Types_of_seat_belts

Three-point belts and lap belts.


----------



## babydays (9 Apr 2008)

wrote a reply earlier but somehow it didn't upload. 

anyhow, Mr2 - lexus....never thought I'd be considering that!
I know I'll have to compromise somewhere but I'm at least trying to get the most suitable for my needs within my budget. Reliability is important to me.

Yes the middle seat needs to have a 3 point crossover belt. 
Boot needs to be big enough for a double buggy and other 'stuff' .

Ford fusion sounds good?

In terms of reliability what about these: Ford, Toyota, Honda, Mazda - any others?


----------



## Staples (9 Apr 2008)

babydays said:


> Ford fusion sounds good?
> 
> In terms of reliability what about these: Ford, Toyota, Honda, Mazda - any others?


 

The Ford Fusion is quite small to accomodate three child seats.

All of the makes you mention are pretty good on reliability but there's always the chance of a lemon.

How much mileage do you intend doing?  If it's low, you might consider an older, stronger car (such as the 99 Lexus) with a relatively higher mileage.


----------



## RS2K (9 Apr 2008)

Mondeo?


----------



## setanta1 (9 Apr 2008)

Honda FR-V is a possibilty. The cheapest on Carzone at the moment is close to €16k, but there may be a few jap imports around. This is no big deal for the FR-V as they're all jap imports - they're only made in Japan. Its got a 3 by 3 arrangement like the Multipla, but its a Honda so its bullet-proof. I have an 05 one and we have three booster seats in the back. We have had a booster and two car seats and I reckon it would take three no problem. The boot is quite big too. All told I'm a big fan and will probably buy another one next year.


----------



## DaveD (10 Apr 2008)

I've been through this only last year and it boils down to people carriers. Most cars, even those with 3 diagonal 3 point belts aren't wide enough to fit 3 full size car seats  - 2 point lap belts are a waste of time. If you're going to the trouble of buying a car then get the one designed for the job. If the car has 3 separate seats in the back then you can get 3 child seats in, maybe not the seats you already have but another brand. Citroen Xsara Picasso, Renault Scenic, Opel Zafira, Toyota Corolla Verso. All with fit 3 full size seats (bit of a squeeze in the toyota) and you'll easily find one of the first 3 for under €10k.  The Toyota will be the most reliable.

They may not look great, corner like a sports car, or get you admiring looks, but they fit 3 seats, are safe, and have many other practical features that you don't realise you need until you have them

I bought a Citroen! - have it a year and its fine.

This one looks OK.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Apr 2008)

From what I've see a lot of the MPV's even the ones with 3 separate seats, do not have 3 full sized seats. The middle one is tiny. Same with even large saloons. Some which definately have the 3 full sizes seats are the full size MPV's like the Galaxy, S-Max etc. 

Don't know about the Citroen. But the VW Touran looks decent as do the Fiat Multipla for the seat size. I guess you'll have to look at them all and decide.


----------



## babydays (10 Apr 2008)

DaveD, the Citroen looks like it fills our needs. Just wondering about the reliability of Citroen - I always thought they were relatively good on design but not so great on durability? If it's durable then it does look like it fits the bill - and great price too!

I've also heard that Renaults and Opels aren't the best - am offloading my Zafira  - nothing but trouble. 

I complelely don't care about the looks of the car at all, just want something reliable, affordable and that can fit 3 kids seats and prams too!


aircobra19 - I was really taken by the funtionality of the Multipla and had identified one etc but the garage that services our car called it 'fix it up tomorrow' car!!!


----------



## HighFlier (10 Apr 2008)

Most cars have a bench seat at the back and wont take three child seats even the big ones. You need individual seats and that means usually a people carrier. You could get a 5 seat version of the S max or similar.


----------



## DaveD (10 Apr 2008)

babydays said:


> DaveD, the Citroen looks like it fills our needs. Just wondering about the reliability of Citroen - I always thought they were relatively good on design but not so great on durability? If it's durable then it does look like it fits the bill - and great price too!
> 
> I've also heard that Renaults and Opels aren't the best - am offloading my Zafira  - nothing but trouble.
> 
> ...



We've had our Citroen for a year now without any problems, but I doubt it'll ever be as reliable as a Japanese car, but better than a Renault or Opel. A friend has a Multiple for about 6 years without a single problem - don't think the boot is a big as the Citroen which is really very big. If going for a Citroen make sure you get one with air con, not much dearer than a basic spec one, more comfortable to drive, and easier to sell on.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Apr 2008)

babydays said:


> ...
> 
> aircobra19 - I was really taken by the funtionality of the Multipla and had identified one etc but the garage that services our car called it 'fix it up tomorrow' car!!!



I think you can only judge a car on a serive history and general condition. I wouldn't rush to buy a fiat myself, but they are the cheapest of the MPV's. Small boot would put me off. 

Check out the VW Touran. Theres a 5 and 7 seat version. decent seats, huge boot, and a decent size for parking etc. 



HighFlier said:


> Most cars have a bench seat at the back and wont take three child seats even the big ones. You need individual seats and that means usually a people carrier. You could get a 5 seat version of the S max or similar.



I don't get what a bench seat has to do with it. The only issue AFAIK is the width and the seat belts.


----------



## HighFlier (10 Apr 2008)

The trouble with most bench seats is they are really designed for two people with a "shape" of two seats and a shorter strip in the middle which has a seat belt but is narrow. When there are child seats in the outside seats you cannot fit a third seat in the middle or if you can you cant easily reach the seat belt controls.

I drive a mercedes E class which is one of the bigger saloon cars on the market and no way to get three full size child seats in. You might fit the smaller booster cushions. Mrs. HF has a Galaxy MPV and there is no problem with three seats.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Apr 2008)

Thats solely a problem of width though, and not specifically that its a bench seat, or "shaped" isn't it? We have a primera and while you can get 2 baby seats in and an adult in the center its a real pain to do the belts. 

Increasing we always seem to carrying extra passengers, like grand parents, nieces, nephews etc. So more space, seat and boot looks like being required for the next few years.


----------



## 16024 (10 Apr 2008)

Hi.  Faced the same dilemna as OP a few months back.  Tried lots of cars and MPVs.  Bought a Volvo V70.  Fits 3 baby and kid car seats easily in the back and has a huge boot.  Also have the option of buying a 7 seater version and you would have 2 extra seats in the back/boot that can fold away when you don't want them.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Apr 2008)

What sort of money?


----------



## DACMAN (10 Apr 2008)

I bought a Mazda 626 (01 reg) nearly 3 years ago put up 35K miles since - I've 3 Kids (no baby seats tho.) so needed the extra space - didn't like the people carriers. I'm delighted with the Mazda - lovely comfortable car to drive we've been to france on hols with it for a the past 2 years - It has air con which is a great advantage , 2.0L engine so there is some power also, huge boot (it's the hatchback), its as reliable as they come, & I've no intention of changing any time soon.


----------



## 5Times (10 Apr 2008)

Peugeot 307 Sw has 3 seats in the back.

[broken link removed]


----------

